# And now for something completely different - makeup mirror makeover



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 4, 2015)

couldn't think of a better place to put this, so here goes! It's not exactly machining, but I did use my drill press..

My wife got this makeup mirror thing with lights from Goodwill ages ago, but the output was pretty feeble and colour rendition appalling, which I'm told isn't the best for putting on makeup. So what does all that equal? LEDs!

Here's what it looked like before (1s exposure and auto)






and inside




bit of my trusty 1in.sq. alu tube and dremel work 



add a battery (big thanks to Garrybunk that gave it to me ages ago), should be about 5Ah in parallel



close up of the battery PCB and charger board



done! Each pair (top and bottom) of Nichia 119 LEDs are in parallel with a single AMC7135 chip, using the original switch, so she can have bottom or top or all. I was going to do the top LEDs each with a 7135 chip of their own, but Ingrid said that she'd like to be able to see after putting her make up on.



charger port at the back



all on



same pics as before (1s and auto)






Ingrid was happy, which is what matters at the end of the day. Doesn't hurt to have extra emergency lighting either


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## churchjw (Jan 5, 2015)

Does she have to wear sunglasses to use it?  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:  This is a great mod thanks for posting.  I did keep scrolling down wondering how you were going to fit and use it on your mill or lathe. 

Jeff


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys and yes, it is pretty bright! She put it on the other morning while I was still in bed and I thought she'd put the main light on 

Plenty of other lights I can make for my machines, although those are allot further down the list..


----------



## Micke S (Jan 7, 2015)

Clever and nice solution )

I guess the charger is matched to the battery pack. Lithium cells are highly explosive if not charged correctly.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks!

Yup, it's a 5V to 3.7V liion charger that I've used a bunch of and they've been tested by a few different people and check out fine. It uses a CA/CV charging profile for lithium batteries. There's also a protection board added to the battery that protects against over and under discharge, over current and short circuit, so it's about as safe as I can make it.


----------

